# Truma combi boiler



## GEOMAR

Hi all
has anyone with a truma combi boiler , C 6002EH model ever had to replace the fan and if so , how easy is it to do ?.
thanks in anticipation
GEOMAR


----------



## wilse

no not had the task, but saw this, thought it may be useful... no doubt someone will have replaced it??










The fan is allegedly no.65 which is at the bottom in the centre...

Here is a link to the descriptions... here

w


----------



## brillopad

Yes i've replaced the fan on mine and the pcb, the fan is easy to do , but you have to take off the blades of the fan as this needs to come off to get the motor through the housing, mine was sort of stuck on with loctite so if you heat up where the blades connect to the spindle you will get it off with no problems, the trick is to get the fan back on so it dosen't rub on the housing, so be gentle. Dennis


----------



## PFH

*Fan,*

Hi George.
Been a while since we last spoke. Whats the problem with the fan ?
Regards
Paul.


----------



## brillopad

Yes i've replaced the fan on mine and the pcb, the fan is easy to do , but you have to take off the blades of the fan as this needs to come off to get the motor through the housing, mine was sort of stuck on with loctite so if you heat up where the blades connect to the spindle you will get it off with no problems, the trick is to get the fan back on so it dosen't rub on the housing, so be gentle. Dennis

*p.s. this is for the fan and motor that is number 66& 72 on the above drawing


----------



## n4ked

*Truma C 6002EH combi heat & water in Hymer*

Need some help here please. Turned on the heating last week, an almighty bang, blew off the center plastic part of the exhaust. Heating went red, fail safe etc. Heating has had new pcb board both fans run fine. local dealer charged me £120 for checking the exhaust of the heater as suspected it was blocked but its not. there seems to be a huge amount of moisture in the flue as if it has had a hose in side but it has not. Any suggestions or does anyone want a job as very stuck here. Truma will service the unit next Jan/feb but hope to be in Austria for winter.

Jon


----------



## clive1821

which fan are you needing to replace, the hot air heating fan or the exaust fan, neither could i access, so i just simply removed the complete unit, and was able to replace the exaust fan.... took me about 4 hours, the fun part was getting the pressure relief valve back so it did not leek under 1.5bar of hot water pressure.. then i found like a burk i had assembled the gland incorrectly, when it was assembled correctly all was better..... 

the heater going bang could well be the exaust pipes there are two, one inside the other and it might just be the inner exaust pipe leaking or has come away you'll need to take it apart if that's the fault.... just one thing to look at.... just what i have found in the past....


----------



## n4ked

clive1821 said:


> which fan are you needing to replace, the hot air heating fan or the exaust fan, neither could i access, so i just simply removed the complete unit, and was able to replace the exaust fan.... took me about 4 hours, the fun part was getting the pressure relief valve back so it did not leek under 1.5bar of hot water pressure.. then i found like a burk i had assembled the gland incorrectly, when it was assembled correctly all was better.....
> 
> the heater going bang could well be the exaust pipes there are two, one inside the other and it might just be the inner exaust pipe leaking or has come away you'll need to take it apart if that's the fault.... just one thing to look at.... just what i have found in the past....


Still having problems with my heating, seems the heating fan is not working, hot water is perfect. The unit has had a new pcb but still having problems,it seems that the heating fan only works sometimes..

Suggestions please. Anyone want a job


----------



## rocky58

bought a brand new truma c6002 eh from autotrail on ebay
Price for a new one £1400.
They are not fitting these in their new motorhomes got it a lot cheaper than the above price they were selling 4.
Have a spare now just in case 
Just change it and sort old one out later


----------



## n4ked

n4ked said:


> clive1821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> which fan are you needing to replace, the hot air heating fan or the exaust fan, neither could i access, so i just simply removed the complete unit, and was able to replace the exaust fan.... took me about 4 hours, the fun part was getting the pressure relief valve back so it did not leek under 1.5bar of hot water pressure.. then i found like a burk i had assembled the gland incorrectly, when it was assembled correctly all was better.....
> 
> the heater going bang could well be the exaust pipes there are two, one inside the other and it might just be the inner exaust pipe leaking or has come away you'll need to take it apart if that's the fault.... just one thing to look at.... just what i have found in the past....
> 
> 
> 
> Still having problems with my heating, seems the heating fan is not working, hot water is perfect. The unit has had a new pcb but still having problems,it seems that the heating fan only works sometimes..
> 
> Suggestions please. Anyone want a job
Click to expand...

I need some real help now please, maybe i will just go and have a huge argument my truma dealer as to date i have spent £1,350 and he has diagnosed that the following items were faulty..

Gas valve,, new wiring harness, new PCB, combstion fan, new burner, blown air fan,, new frost stat. I would like to be able to test the PCB as i dont believe for one minute it is faulty, i feel that they are repairing the unit by process of elimintation and have not got a dam clue , regulator for the gas is also new.. Guess what i have a hand full of so called faulty spares that all seem to work just fine.. The boiler has again stopped working after 24 hours... , i hear the fan running and can feel the solenoids kicking in, the ignition unit is sparking well,, 10 seconds later it all turns red and shuts down... regulators test fine as i can swap from lpg to butane.

Oh by the way the items were all swapped on the advice of a senior technician at Truma UK.

Its sunday and again we have had to cut our weekend away short becuase of heating and hot water failure. Either one of the new components has failed or the dealer has not got any idea.

This is the third time the system has failed and they just keep swapping more and more parts with different excuses


----------



## cabby

cannot help but bump you up.contact them direct and ask what the *ell is going on as you could have bought a new one by now.

If you require information on Truma UK's Service centres, please contact Truma UK on:

Tel: 01283 586020

Email: [email protected]


----------



## rocky58

try checking 12volt DC supply to unit, is the voltage dropping when running.Try a 12volt battery on to it there might be fault on your motorhome 12volt supply.Red light comes on when starting if the 12volts supply drops


----------



## makems

You say that the regulator is OK but your symptoms are identical to an issue we had recently in Spain.
The hob would work on gas, the fridge would work on gas, but as soon as we tried the hot wateror heating we got the same symptoms: whorringof the fan, spark of ignition adn a thump as the systemignites and then 10-20 seconds later eveyrthingwould fail.
Have you got a Truma regulator?
If you have my money's on it being clogged up with oil.
We stripped out the regulator and tried blowing the oil out with a compressor. Despite blowing out a bit lump of gunk it would still not work.
We eventually found a place near Faro who fitted a new regulator and the problem was sorted.
Ours was a Truma Secumotion regulator which is renowned for this problem. We replaced with a simple regulator so we now have to turn the gas off at the cylinder when we drive but that's no big issue.
For the full saga see the original thread: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-120407-.html


----------



## n4ked

cabby said:


> cannot help but bump you up.contact them direct and ask what the *ell is going on as you could have bought a new one by now.
> 
> If you require information on Truma UK's Service centres, please contact Truma UK on:
> 
> Tel: 01283 586020
> 
> Email: [email protected]


thinking about it that just the recent money spent on the system. Now they think that it might be sludge in the gas inlet. Seems that the gas solenoid is blocked again even though it was only swapped thursday. Spoke to Truma today and they said it is a 12 year old heating system sir. They usualy only see vehicles at their premises when they are within the warrenty period, what a joke they are.


----------



## n4ked

makems said:


> You say that the regulator is OK but your symptoms are identical to an issue we had recently in Spain.
> The hob would work on gas, the fridge would work on gas, but as soon as we tried the hot wateror heating we got the same symptoms: whorringof the fan, spark of ignition adn a thump as the systemignites and then 10-20 seconds later eveyrthingwould fail.
> Have you got a Truma regulator?
> If you have my money's on it being clogged up with oil.
> We stripped out the regulator and tried blowing the oil out with a compressor. Despite blowing out a bit lump of gunk it would still not work.
> We eventually found a place near Faro who fitted a new regulator and the problem was sorted.
> Ours was a Truma Secumotion regulator which is renowned for this problem. We replaced with a simple regulator so we now have to turn the gas off at the cylinder when we drive but that's no big issue.
> For the full saga see the original thread: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-120407-.html


I am going to check it shortly, i am sure the 12 volt supply is fine as batteries are new and never had an issue with power, i can see the batteries are sitting at around 12.8v. As for Truma regulator i believe i have calor for Butane, propane i am not sure and my LPG on board tank its a green regulator. What i am wondering is that it might be a small piece of rust or debris that has escaped from the inside of LPG tank and passed through the fuel lines jamming the gas soleniod. Still i have a seperate issue on two new pcb boards being fitted to this vehicle within six months as the previous owner had one fitted. At least i have the ond one but the new one still does not cure the problems, neither does a new burner, wiring loom or anything else.


----------



## cabby

Spoke to Truma today and they said it is a 12 year old heating system sir. They usualy only see vehicles at their premises when they are within the warrenty period,

well tell them that this is not a usual problem and their technitions are failing in their attemp to cure the fault and are replacing parts in an effort to cure the fault.

cabby


----------



## n4ked

cabby said:


> Spoke to Truma today and they said it is a 12 year old heating system sir. They usualy only see vehicles at their premises when they are within the warrenty period,
> 
> well tell them that this is not a usual problem and their technitions are failing in their attemp to cure the fault and are replacing parts in an effort to cure the fault.
> 
> cabby


If i cant sort it someone is going to be refunding me a lot of money, i just had an add up £1,505 is the total since November, i guess i could name and shame the dealer, supposed to be Truma trained, this is beyond stupidity. As i said it seems to me that they have swapped everything until something worked and at my expense. Problem is now it has all been swapped and still not working. I could have purchased a new system and sold the old one on. I also have lots of spares that i am convinced still work.


----------



## n4ked

makems said:


> You say that the regulator is OK but your symptoms are identical to an issue we had recently in Spain.
> The hob would work on gas, the fridge would work on gas, but as soon as we tried the hot wateror heating we got the same symptoms: whorringof the fan, spark of ignition adn a thump as the systemignites and then 10-20 seconds later eveyrthingwould fail.
> Have you got a Truma regulator?
> If you have my money's on it being clogged up with oil.
> We stripped out the regulator and tried blowing the oil out with a compressor. Despite blowing out a bit lump of gunk it would still not work.
> We eventually found a place near Faro who fitted a new regulator and the problem was sorted.
> Ours was a Truma Secumotion regulator which is renowned for this problem. We replaced with a simple regulator so we now have to turn the gas off at the cylinder when we drive but that's no big issue.
> For the full saga see the original thread: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-120407-.html


Hi there, tried as you suggested, voltage is 13.4 with engine off 14.2v engine running on tick over, disconnected lpg reg and gas lines, places some kitchen roll over them to check for debris and dirt right up to the off tap for the boiler, completely clear. The only part i cannot check is from the back of the boiler to the other side of the stop tap, did this for both the butane and the LPG system. just had an operation and hard to bend down to the last meter of pipe. will see what feeble excuse the dealer can supply tomorrow as he now informs me that he is very busy.


----------



## n4ked

cabby said:


> Spoke to Truma today and they said it is a 12 year old heating system sir. They usualy only see vehicles at their premises when they are within the warrenty period,
> 
> well tell them that this is not a usual problem and their technitions are failing in their attemp to cure the fault and are replacing parts in an effort to cure the fault.
> 
> cabby


I have a pile of working parts that i have been charged for, nothing wrong with any of them. Off to Truma tomorrow as booked in for 08:30, will see what they have to say, presently they are saying that it is very hard to diagnose a fault over the phone. I had a friend return the PCB from his address and have a report from the Same Truma that there is nothing wrong with it so will present this after they attempt to sort the problem. Fans that have been replaced are all working too without any faults, even the burner if fine, new wiring loom too along with everything else. The only thing i have not had replaced is the outer casing.

will update when i get back


----------



## n4ked

*My Truma heater update*

I had a great day today with the guys at Truma. They did a gas safety check before starting and notice i had a gas leak, kindly fixed that for me in the process, checked all regulators for butane, propane and my on board LPG. . The removed my boiler with the upmost care, took me into their workshop, explained every step of what they were doing, it took them a little over ten minutes to dismantle the boiler. Turned it upside down and out popped half of a snapped 8mm drill that was shorting out the electrodes hence the boiler kept shutting down. While they were there they replaced the top lid and everything else that had not been swapped.

Fully tested and replaced. Thank you Rruma Technical what a great team you are

They even tested my old PCB, no fault found, just goes to show dealers swap and charge at will. Parts now being returned to my local dealer for a full refund.

What i would like to say i cannot as i can't prove who broke the drill and left it on the new burner.

I rest my case


----------



## Roger7webster

I have followed this thread with interest as I always hope to pick up some useful info just in case I have a similar problem
The broken 8mm is the last thing I would have expected and it takes some effort to snap such a large drill!!
Hope you get your money back on the parts supplied but not really required


----------



## n4ked

*Truma or Trama*

What can i say, there is nothing hard about the truma heating system, the main problem is removing the unit, everything else is easy to swap and test. Don't be afraid to turn the unit upside down to change fans and burners, I loved my free training morning.

My local Truma repair dealers claim that the drill part does not belong to them even though they just replaced the burner recently and had to drill out the old one. They stated to me that they must have dislodged it and it must have been stuck or left inside the heat exchanger from an old repair. However they will be refunding the cost of my PCB as it was replaced in error.

I also paid Truma two hours labour cost even though the original repair dealer supposedly fixed the problem and charged me in full. Plus a 160 mile round trip, my time fuel and how many calls and ruined trips out,. It seems that the drill bit was rolling across the burner shorting out the electrodes, hence the intermittent fault, this was the reason why the pcb board had been sweapped and every thing else.

I was asked not to sing the praises of Truma guys as they dont have large facilities for the public, but hey they knew their stuff. Even met the main man of the Caravan and camping club who was their with his own van. Was chatting about my recent tyre problems and tyre dealers fitting the wrong tyres and the dangers, he said he would speak to the editor about it for an article to be published for members.

I am still in two minds if to go to court over this matter or leave it, just cross that i wasted a further £1,000 pounds on someone failure to check simple errors.

Truma don't comment but were very surprised to find the snapped drill as was I. The drill bit just sat on top the burner and fell out in front of all the technical guys present.

There was also a broken O ring inside of the gas burner which the local fitters claimed must have come from Germany hence there was sooting in the chimney. This is not down to them either, do they ever check their repair work after it is completed as the O ring should have been spotted as this is a clear visual sign of a fault. The unit when running looked as though someone was smoking a pipe. Just because a part is new does not mean it is working correctly and should be checked again if their is a fault.

How many dealers out there are fitting these parts and have not got a clue, they just swap parts at our expense. No wonder Ebay is full of used working parts.

The local repair dealer even suggested having a valve fitted as said i was getting contamination in my LPG tank and to have all regulators swapped.

My total bill for my heating system to date not to mention my time wasted holidays and at least a further monies spent in wasted trips.

£60 fuel fromhome to Truma Technical at Burton Upon Trent
£127 Truma
£260 for one dealer to service boiler and to tell me it's not repairable after spending two hours labour removing and refitting it.
£440 for original repair
that lasted two days and dealer saying its another fault, i even had a new wiring loom for my heating system as well as every boiler part replaced.

£1.000.000 for the second repair that lasted 48 hours .

£120 for visual and internal inspection, sampling of gas in LPG tank, swapping of regulators on my propane and butane and checking of boiler exhaust.

£2007 Total cost to me. :evil: :x

Awaiting £250 refund for PCB. Another shock, the new pcb fitted to my boiler was older than the origional one taken out, refurbished or what. Suggestions here,, postcode you pcb if you can or take picture of the bar codes on it and the rear white squares as they have inspection numbers and initials written on them.

Just reflecting on it all wondering who are the professionals in all of this or are they just learning.

A big thank you to everyone who made suggestions in my journey in getting my heating system sorted.


----------



## n4ked

Roger7webster said:


> I have followed this thread with interest as I always hope to pick up some useful info just in case I have a similar problem
> The broken 8mm is the last thing I would have expected and it takes some effort to snap such a large drill!!
> Hope you get your money back on the parts supplied but not really required


Sorry it was a 4mm drill bit


----------



## rayc

*Re: Truma or Trama*



n4ked said:


> How many dealers out there are fitting these parts and have not got a clue, they just swap parts at our expense.
> Just reflecting on it all wondering who are the professionals in all of this or are they just learning.


So how do you become a Truma agency? What training and support do Truma provide and what audit checks do they carry out on them?
Were the people you used for the ineffectual investigation and repairs authorised Truma Service Dealers?

I have just gone to the Truma website and searched for their 'Trained Service Dealers' within 50km of my home. There are apparently 8. One of them is Marquis in Poole, I wonder how competent they are at investigating and repairing the various Truma systems?

It appears to me that Truma are partly responsible for your woes if you used their Trained Service Dealers for your problems and should be activly persuing them for a refund on their charges to you.


----------



## n4ked

Funny thing is i called Truma last November and they recommended both of the dealers that i used and who could not repair my problem. I would suggest if you cant rectify the unit weigh up the costs ring truma and head there, dont tell them i sent you.. The have a help line. It seems that Truma run training courses for their products on a regular basis.


----------



## n4ked

*Truma Solenoid Heating problems*

Me again. Yet again having problems with my Truma c6002 heating system. Booked in at Truma 08.00 Friday morning. Just a quick question can someone please tell me which way arouns the solenoid wires go as it is not shown on the diagram
I believe on the Gas solenoid that there are two inputs, one is a 2kw side and the other is a 4kw side, by connecting the wires the wrong way around you can open the wrong end and over gas the boiler and it of course will shut down. Just wanted to check this if anyone knows or can pop outside and have a look for me. Also how can you tell which is the 2kw side and the 4kw side

My hot water is fine and now my heating has failed, what next

Thanks in advance

Jon


----------



## n4ked

*Re: Truma Solenoid Heating problems*



n4ked said:


> Me again. Yet again having problems with my Truma c6002 heating system. Booked in at Truma 08.00 Friday morning. Just a quick question can someone please tell me which way arouns the solenoid wires go as it is not shown on the diagram
> I believe on the Gas solenoid that there are two inputs, one is a 2kw side and the other is a 4kw side, by connecting the wires the wrong way around you can open the wrong end and over gas the boiler and it of course will shut down. Just wanted to check this if anyone knows or can pop outside and have a look for me. Also how can you tell which is the 2kw side and the 4kw side
> 
> My hot water is fine and now my heating has failed, what next
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Jon


When changing the gas solenoid valve on the c6002

If you study the picture below the Yellow tag goes to the left (nearest the ignitor, see the black wire coming out of the burner casing), with the boiler standing on its feet, notice a little piece of yellow paint on the left by the brass nut on the solenoid.

On the solenoid gas valve itself there are two raised casting marks, make sure the smallest one goes to the yellow tag always.

While i am not an expert in the Truma c6002 i think i have had my share of faults. To change the bottom fan, gas solenoid and burner take fifteen minutes once the boiler is out.

Also found out that should you move or replace the electrodes that you need to make sure the end is 3-5mm from the gas burner base.

If you need any help on this heating system ask me and i will help if i can.


----------

